#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Mushrooms in Thailand

## forreachingme

Following the interest of told stool, here some mushy infos and contribution form growers or pickers most welcome...

I just found out by googling around that if:

There is a cup head and one ring at foot, DO NOT PICK THOSE...

Here some infos taken on the website of national mycology laboratories of Thailand...


*-Mushrooms-* 

(Various textures of caps and stalks for mushroom)

*Mushrooms* (sometimes called agarics) are also club fungi (Basidiomycetes).   As with 'coral fungi' and 'braket-fungi', 'mushroom-fungi' is used here for convenience and not to designate a formal scientific group.   Most of the members of this group have fruiting bodies with a central stalk and a cap, much like those illustrated below.   However, there are some with laterally attached stalks and some with no stalks at all.   

The mushrooms can also be divided roughly into four subgroups on the basis of the spore forming surface on the underside of the cap.   This may be comprised of spores, fold-like ridges, teeth or knife-like plates called gills or lamellae.   These are important features in identification.  Also important for indentification are the outer features of the cap and stalk, as illustrated below.   Most of the commercial fungi we eat come from this group. 

For wild fungi, there is no easy or simple test to know which are edible and which are not.   The only certain way to know is to identify them to species and find from the literature whether they are safe to eat.


_Amanita hemibapha_ 
        This brilliant Amanita is edible, and many willage people in Thailand collect the sporocarps to eat or sell.   However, for those who are uncertain, it is probably best to avoid eating any mushroom which possesses both a ring and a cup. 


_Amanita (mira)?_ 
        This may be a light yellow variety of Amanita close to temperate Amanita muscaria.  However, having no firm identification, and seeing both a volva and a ring, we are very well advised not to eat it.  


_Amanita (tibidjensis)?_ 
        The edibility of the mushroom is unknown, but it resembles soem of the most poisonous mushrooms known, one sponful may be enough to cause a painful death.   White mushrooms with both a basal cup (volva) and a ring (annulus) should not be eaten.  


_Amanita sculpta_ 
        This is a very young sporocarp.   If fully mature it would expand to a gigantic, shaggy structure (over 30 cm. high); an impressive sight in the forest.   It is not known whether it is edible or not. 


_Boletellus emodensis_ 
        One would not miss this large, bright mushroom during a walk in the forest.   The underside of the cap shows pores that are covered by a veil in young specimens.   When the cap expands, the veil tears remaining attached to the edge of the cap, rather than forming a ring on the stalk.  


_Hygrocybe sp._ 
        This is a small but very brilliantly colored mushroom having gills with a waxy texture.   In spite of its small size, it is usually not overlooked because it tends to come up in troops.   The genus has a large number of species and it has not been well studied in thailand. 


_Rusula sp._ 
        This a bright representative of another large genus that has not been well studied in Thailand.   These are important fungi because many from close and specific partnerships with the roots of forest trees.   With their fungus partners, trees are not only stronger but able to survive in nature.  


_Strobilomyces velutipes_ 
        This is a young fruiting body.   When expanded, the spore bearing surface on the underside of the cap will be arranged as pores.   They are white, at first, but soon change to dark grey and they bruise blace.   Although the black color may not look very appetizing, this mushroom is edible.  


_Coprinus disseminatus_ 
        Sporocarps of this mushroom genus usually occur on the ground or on dung and the caps usually undergo rapid auto-digestion to form a black inky mass.   Thus, they are often called 'inky-caps'.   However, the species shown here is growing on buried wood and does not have an inky cap. 


_Marasmius purpureostiatus_ 
        The genus Marasmius is another very large genus in Thailand.   Mushrooms in this genus tend to be small and delicate.   Many dry well and tend to reassume their original shape when moistened.   Another dedicated specialist is needed to study this group.  


_Pleurotus eugrammus_ 
        Resembling its familiar oyster mushroom relatives from supermarket trays, this pleurotus is seen here in its natural setting.   Usually ot attacjes doredt;u tp tje wooden substrate with or without a very short lateral stock, but some specimens on the top of a fallen log can have a short central stalk. 


_Filoboletus manupularis_ 
        This mushroom arises in clusters on decaying logs.   It has pores on the underside of its cap rather than gills.   On a very dark night, the patient and adventures some can see this mushroom glow in the dark with an eeie, greenish light.  


_Dictyopanus gloeocystidiatus_ 
        Although this fungus looks like a tiny bracket fungus, it is actually a mushroom type fungus with pores insted of gills.   This unusually large crop was found on a decaying stump at Nam Nao National Park.

 _Gomphus floccosus_ 
        Looking like a horn of plenty, this mushroom has ridge like folds on the underside of its cap.   This specimen was photographed at Nam Nao National Park near the Headquarters.   Although it looks rather appetizing, it is poisonous for some people.  


_Trogia infundibuliformis_ 
        Like clusters of transluscent pink petals, the fruiting bodies of this mushroom decorated a decaying tree branch at Kaeng Krachang National Park.   The underside of the cap is arranged into fold-like ridges instead of gills, and old caps often split into a number of petal-like lobes.


_Anthracophyllum nigritum_ 
        The plain pinkish-orange top of this small mushroom contrasts starkly with its brilliantly colored gills.   These become darker, almost black with age, and hence the name.   Like the oyster mushroom, it is attached directly to the substrate and lacks a stalk. 

© 2002 Mycology Laboratory, The National Center for Genetic Engineering and Biotechnology, Thailand

----------


## forreachingme

For sure there is a big demand in this country, it sells good...

I met a few foreign guys who ventured in this type of production, most of times with BIL of wifey,all of them failed !

The last one, was a british guy, with a one rai building, filled with pots...

He was getting 15 kg a day of the little white mushy found in supermarkets, sorry forgot about the name, but looks like the *Strobilomyces velutipes*  found earlier in thread.

The bloke had 5 employees to pick and cultivate + himself, the daily picking of the 15kg was worth less then 300 thb.

may be it works on large scale, but there it was a quick flop !

----------


## forreachingme

Another chap, this time a Swiss guy, started to grom the ones tipically found in the Tom Yam Khrung, worked for a few month, and some disease or parasitys arrived and the business was over !


For myself i am interested to know more about THE TRUFFLE, the most expensive mushroom in the world.

I was told it grows over here, in Issan. The most expensive and famous are found in Italy for the white one and France for the brown one.

Pigs or dogs are used to find those as they mostly do not show over the ground...

Anyone seen those over here ?

( I bought some Kg in the chinese Yowarat, they all said, yes yes, truffle, but is was not ! )

----------


## forreachingme

White *Truffle*
640 x 480 - 64k - jpg
www.oakleaf-european.co.ukTHE *TRUFFLE*
400 x 282 - 19k - jpg
www.truffle-and-truffe.comSite of the *Truffle* Association of *...*
432 x 341 - 28k - jpg
www.bctruffles.orgSummer *truffle*
375 x 330 - 41k - jpg
www.mushroomsrus.co.ukSummer *Truffle*. (Tuber asestivum)
384 x 381 - 45k - jpg
www.mushroomsrus.co.uk*truffle*. *...*
744 x 704 - 234k - gif
members.fortunecity.com


This is how truffle should look like, anyone picked some of those in Thailand, was it with strong smell ?

----------


## Mid

thanxs , good thread ,

her indoors is an ardent collector from the forests when in the right place at the right time

I've had the pleasure of both the Thai and French seasons , yummy :Smile:

----------


## Told Stool

Forreachingme, this thread is awesome.  You have really put a lot of work into it.   :goldcup: 

I have just happened to make my first venture out of the Newbie Forum and into this forum, and look what I found.  Good input too Mid.

As one who has grown mushrooms in a domestic environment and one who has made wine (specifically dandelion wine), I can say that I enjoy doing things myself sometimes and would definitely like to know more about how the guys you talk about got started with their mushroom projects.  I'm not looking so much at profitability so much as I'm looking at variety for home-cooked dishes and recipes.

One venture up to Isaan might be worth it to try to find those truffles you talk about.  I personally have never had truffles, but I have had quite a few delectable morels back home (both dried and fresh).  Morels were quite rare in my neck of the wood, and mostly found only at select grocery stores. :Squint:

----------


## forreachingme

And here another cut and paste to come...

Found this site, they give June as beest month of the year for picking in the wild...

They ar up Chiang Mai and organise tours, all profit goes to students of mycology.

Plenty of good links for books and other sites follows here Northern Thailand Mushroom Tours Tour dates:
* From 8th June - 15th June 2008 (8 nights, 9 Days) 
* From 19th June - 26th June 2008 (8 nights, 9 Days)
Tour includes: 
* Great food, easy transportation and comfortable accommodation at The Mushroom Research Centre.
* Great day-trips collecting tropical mushrooms. This is the best season in the year here with an abundance of species to be found. 
* Learn the delights of Thai mushroom cuisine. You can learn to cook Amoneta, Termite Mushroom and Black Boletes for example. 
* You can participate in our mushroom biodiversity survey and mushroom identification and we have well equipped laboratories and libraries on hand to help with your discoveries. 
Sightseeing Tours: 
* Excursions will be provided such as bamboo rafting, elephant riding, temples  and hot springs.
* You will have opportunities to learn about Thai local culture, customs and life.
Guides: 
* Dr. Ruilin Zhao and Dr K.D.Hyde - Fully Qualified Thailand mushroom experts who will be on hand to help you to view and understand the fungi and this fasinating rainforest environment in which they are to be found.
Accommodations:
Accommodation is in lovely wooden chalets set in the forest among the wildlife. All chalets have private en-suite bathrooms and hot water. 
Price: 
* 1490 $us per person based on two people sharing accommodation.
* 2200 $us for a private room.
The fees cover all transport, food, accommodation, site admissions, guides and gratuities.
ALL PROFITS WILL CONTRIBUTE TO THE FINANCIAL SUPPORT OF PHD STUDENTS FROM ASIAN COUNTRIES STUDYING MYCOLOGY. 
Tentative reservations can be held until the lists approach full and then a deposit of 500 $us will confirm a reservation. 
We are located in the rain forest about 1 hour from Chiangmai and have been studying the mushrooms in the region since 2002. June is the best month for mushrooms and you can expect lots of variety. We have more than 100 forest tree species in the 100 hectare plot and this supports a great diversity of mushrooms. They will literally be growing outside your chalet. The PhD students at the Centre have discovered more than 20 new species in _Agaricus_ and 11 in _Lactarius_, so it would be likely that you will collect fungi that are new to science.
Thailand has a tradition of eating wild mushrooms and during the season these are sold at road side stalls. They can usually be purchased for less than US$1 for a packet which contains enough mushrooms for a tasty meal. Edible mushrooms include Boletes, Amanitas, Russulas, Lactarias and many other delights. But of course the fun will be in picking your own in the forest. We have lots of local knowledge in our workers from the local village as to what is edible  they have been collecting and eating fungi all their lives. 
When staying at the mushroom research centre you will be able to mix with PhD students carrying out various mycological research. You can participate in one of the projects that involves collecting larger fungi in several different plots. The Centre is fully equipped with microscopes, has a good laboratory, drying facilties and probably the best mycological library in Asia. 
One area of the Centre is set aside for cooking. Thai cuisine uses a lot of mushrooms and they can be cooked in a variety of ways. We will have an English speaking Thai cook on site during the tour and she will teach you to cook Thai dishes using mushrooms from the market, mushrooms cultivated at MRC and also those you picked. 
We will not only collect mushrooms around the research centre, but have discovered many sites within one hour of the Mushroom Research Centre that are flush with mushrooms. These will also include high altitude sites and different forest sites.
The tours will mostly concentrate on mushrooms but we will also take you to some local tourist attractions. This will include temples, elephant riding and a local hot spring. We will also take you to see tea being produced in a sustainable manner and local whiskey production. We can offer other sightseeing tours as extra for those requesting this.
There is a large lake overlooked by a restaurant serving delicious food and drinks. Next to the lake there is a small swimming pool and there are canoes available and fishing gear.
Accommodation is in lovely wooden chalets set in the forest amongst the wildlife. 
The old city of Chiang Mai is an interesting hours journey away and a great place to visit with its multitude of golden temples, busy markets and historic buildings as well as more modern music, arts and dining venues throughout the old town and along the Ping river.
All in all this is the perfect place to cultivate your interest in Mycology as well as a peaceful place to relax with plenty to do in any spare time left over. 
Please use the links at the bottom of this page and journey through our extensive websites devoted to our Asian mycology projects and particularly the Mushroom Research Centre. You will find many pictures of the facilities at the centre as well as the restaurant and accommodations. You may also be interested in the "International Journal of Fungal Diversity and Fungal Succession" , the "Asian Mycological committee" and "The Asian Freshwater Fungi Research Group." 
Contact:
* DR. Kevin D. Hyde
        e-mail:  kdhyde@hkucc.hku.hk
             or:  kdhyde1@gmail.com
Telephone: +66 533 17423
    Address: The Mushroom Research Foundation,
128, Moo3, Ban Pha Deng, T.Papae, MaeTaeng, Chiang Mai, 50150, Thailand . 
Map:
Further Information:
* The Mushroom Research Centre
* The Mushroom rainforest resort including details of how to get here 
* The International Journal of Fungal Diversity and Fungal Succession
* The Asian Mycological Committee 
* The Asian Freshwater Fungi Research Group 
:

----------


## Thetyim

These are the mushrooms that my MIL collects from the wild.
Fortunately she knows what to pick.

----------


## Thetyim

Now then does anyone now the English name for this mushroom ?
It is called Hed Ma-Kaar in thai.
It only grows in one place and that is at the base of the Ma-Kaar tree which is similar to a mahogany tree.
Mushrooms look like crap but the flavour is superb

----------


## Texpat

Great thread. I love mushrooms in all sorts of dishes. 
But I've never eaten a truffle.



A little 'shroom humor.

----------


## Told Stool

> And here another cut and paste to come...
> 
> Found this site, they give June as beest month of the year for picking in the wild...
> 
> Price: 
> * 1490 $us per person based on two people sharing accommodation.
> * 2200 $us for a private room.
> 
> Contact:
> ...


The price is about 1390 $us more per person than I would like to spend.  That would really stretch my wallet.  Maybe there are backpacker-type budget tours that do these too.  This is a very intriguing link and worthy of much more speculation.  

Maybe I could give this Dr. Hyde a telephone call...

----------


## Texpat

I would assume that includes airfare (from somewhere).

----------


## Told Stool

Airfare from Bangkok alone to Chiang Mai shouldn't be more than about 2000 baht...that's like, what $60 U.S.  I wonder where all the other money's going...

----------

